# any CL / CS or club site recommendations for Exmoor?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We are aiming to get away from tomorrow for a few days to Exmoor. Nothing on the database, so thought I would ask for recommendations from the team out there. All contributions gratefully received


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Me too Mike as I am thinking of going to Exmoor mid september and have been looking for a site where I can walk from without moving the van :wink:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi mike

you say cl or cs , is that caravan club cl ? if so ive gave up using them this summer as they all seem to be full . im spending hours at the phone . 
im finding the uk campsite website good with plenty of reviews from users . sorry no link youll have to google it.

hope it helps though as searching can get tiresome .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just trying to get this back to the top!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Michael behave :lol:


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*exemoor cl*

look at page 398 of the caravan club book 2005, site under dunster, steadway farm. no hook up but on grass with hard stone under the grass. 25 yards away is shop/ garage , 100 yards nice pub with good food. stayed here in march this year for weekend. out of site turn right and 1/4 mile down road and turn right up to dunkery hill, nice walking.

cheers dave


----------

